# New sign



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Sign in MY YARD,, Put'er up Yesterday, NO HUNTING NOV. 2nd--Til you voted--Semper Fi:usflag:


----------



## On a call

Good signs !

You cover the north and I will cover the south end...we will head towards each other and meet in the middle.

I like your choices, all them...including the one in the back ground.


----------



## On a call

Hey...BTW...you have some leaves in your yard


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Oac Lets gett'er Done--Color's all gone , Cleaned em up--- twice the rest are waiting for snow cover---36 out right now--have a great week-SB*


----------



## On a call

36 wow...it is still 70 here...guess us flat landers have a few advantanges.

I have been putting out the word also.

Keep it up...! OAC


----------



## knapper

I think that it is a no win situation either way.


----------



## youngdon

GOOD JOB SB YESTERDAY WAS THE FIRST NICE DAY, READ COOL, THAT WE HAVE HAD FOR A WHILE, A LONG WHILE.

OH BY THE WAY TODAY IS INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY. i THINK TOMORROW SHOULD BE HIT THE BACKSPACE KEY EVERY OTHER STROKE. TRY IT.


----------

